# Carroll County Hunt Club seeking members



## bkbuster (May 8, 2011)

Strut N Rut has approx. 3,000 acres: hard woods, pines, streams, highs and lows.  We aim for 40 members per year.  Our club has several accesses and internal roads passible by four wheelers.  We have two camps, North and South side but no water/electricity.  Most members bring in their own campers and generators. We are a Christian based club and we do not allow any alcohol consumption or possession on our property.   Club dues are $625.00 per year.  We have deer, turkey and small game.  

If interested, please send all inquiries to strutnrut@gmail.com


----------



## bkbuster (May 9, 2011)

*Still seeking new members for 2011-2012 season*

Strut N Rut still has a few available spots available for the 2011-2012 season.

Please respond to strutnrut@gmail.com


----------



## bkbuster (May 24, 2011)

Strut N Rut is still looking for a few members for the 2011-2012 season.


strutnrut@gmail.com


----------



## whitehunter (Jun 13, 2011)

how many members?


----------



## gaff6542 (Jul 10, 2011)

Where in Carrol Co are you located?


----------



## bkbuster (Jul 11, 2011)

Strut N Rut still has a few spots available.  We have approx. 3,000 acres, bordering Douglas and Carroll county.  Our goal is to have 40 members.  We have two camp sites, North and South, but no water/electricity.  Please contact strutnrut@gmail.com for more info.

thanks


----------



## Bartow_Hunter (Aug 7, 2011)

Do ya'll allow coon hunting during deer season?


----------

